# Headsail choice for regatta



## sailor25b (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a regatta tomorrow, and I'm going to be short-handed on my 35-ft racer-cruiser with only one crewmate to help. We will be in the Jib&Main division. Wind forecast calls for 15-20 kts, with gusts to 25.

I'm thinking I might not use my usual mylar racing genoa, and use my brand-new Norlam furling genny instead. The mylar racing jib is in great shape, too, but I wonder what I would lose with the smaller, more adjustable sail. In such winds, what is the trade-off? With no crew to help, once it's up, that's it. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

If you truly expect 15+knots of wind, I'd set up with your jib (what boat is it?) You'll be able to possibly delay the reef in the main with the smaller headsail, and I daresay you'll have an easier time shorthanded reefing than changing headsails.

If it's a multi-race event and the weather doesn't turn out as forecast, you can use the time between races to change sails if you need to.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

If it is truly blowing 15 knots you will probably be better with a #3 in any event than with a lager sail. Go with the small jib and you will probably go faster and be in better control.

We had same choice Wednesday. Forecast was for wind but was only 13 knots at start. rather than #2 we went right to #3 and when the wind did come up we were far better off. Deciding to change from a #1 to a #3 shorthanded in 25+ knots is not an easy task. Should you find yourself inthat situation you will likely drop out of the race as a shorthanded headsail change in 25 - 30 knots is not so simple.

Go with the #3. If you are a bit underpowered at least you have an excuse.

Mike


----------



## sailor25b (Jun 2, 2006)

Just as a follow-up, I did use the racing mylar. I was persuaded by my crew to fly the bigger sail. At first, the winds weren't as strong as forecast - at least at first. Steady 15-18 kts became steady 23-25 kts, with gusts to 30. We were overpowered with the genoa, and I regretted not using the smaller jib. Too late to do anything about it, we had a great start, but I had a hard time holding the lead, especially after a few ragged tacks. After rounding the windward mark in second place, we realized that we had ripped the mylar - a clean tear right about where the top spreader is. We quickly withdrew from the race, and got to work pulling the genny down and setting our furling jib for the second race. We were all set for the second race when the race committee decided that was enough for the day. No more races. All I have ot show for it is a 2-ft tear in my genny. But no one got hurt, and it was all fun. Still, I shoulda listened to you guys!


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

sailor25b said:


> Just as a follow-up, I did use the racing mylar. I was persuaded by my crew to fly the bigger sail. At first, the winds weren't as strong as forecast - at least at first. Steady 15-18 kts became steady 23-25 kts, with gusts to 30. We were overpowered with the genoa, and I regretted not using the smaller jib. Too late to do anything about it, we had a great start, but I had a hard time holding the lead, especially after a few ragged tacks. After rounding the windward mark in second place, we realized that we had ripped the mylar - a clean tear right about where the top spreader is. We quickly withdrew from the race, and got to work pulling the genny down and setting our furling jib for the second race. We were all set for the second race when the race committee decided that was enough for the day. No more races. All I have ot show for it is a 2-ft tear in my genny. But no one got hurt, and it was all fun. Still, I shoulda listened to you guys!


Too bad. I did my last race of the year on Saturday and had a similar experience. I have a Kevlar 145 on a roller but my only other option was a twenty-five year old 105. Think I would have been better off with the ragged smaller sail as I was fighting the helm and getting overpowered along the way. Good boatspeed but too much zig-zagging. Good luck with the tear.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a brand new kevlar 155% and the sailmaker said 15 kt is its limit. Above that, the 95% goes up.

The problem, of course, is if its a long race. You sure want the 95% upwind, but down wind you want the 155% (when you're not flying a chute). That's a very hard call. If the legs are long you can switch head sails, but in short races, you're basically screwed.


----------



## crofrog (Sep 2, 2009)

jarcher said:


> I have a brand new kevlar 155% and the sailmaker said 15 kt is its limit. Above that, the 95% goes up.
> 
> The problem, of course, is if its a long race. You sure want the 95% upwind, but down wind you want the 155% (when you're not flying a chute). That's a very hard call. If the legs are long you can switch head sails, but in short races, you're basically screwed.


One of the big advantages of dual track foils


----------

